

My online free book search engine. Hope it helps. - peter969
http://search.boocu.com/
I think it's a good idea.
======
hhm
I used to have a "Free books in the net" page that I didn't update much nor
anything. It contained a list of technical books I liked, that were legally
free to download from the net. People loved it, linked it, and published it on
sites here and there. It was somewhat popular even if it was ugly, not updated
often. I think if you do it well, you might have an interested audience.

A recommendation: look for other places where people look for books and try to
interact with that people. Ie: configure a bot for the very popular irc Usenet
#bookz channel, so that it serves only legal books and is 24/7 sending those
books, but also advertising about your site. (First check with the channel
owners if you can do that, but I've seen bots post url and messages on the
chat room every x minutes).

~~~
peter969
Thanks. IRC is a good idea.

------
rms
It's just a Google custom search. You could make money with it if you SEO'd
the hell out of it, probably, but if you're posting the link here you're
probably not good enough at SEO to actually make serious money doing this. I
don't think that this is a particularly profitable niche either. You want to
find something where Google pays you $1 per click.

Keep on trying though. For this type of marketing discussion, I'd recommend
digitalpoint.com. The most commonly said marketing idea here is "Make
something people want and they will tell their friends about it."

~~~
peter969
Thanks. I think Google custom search will be more popular because it really
gives the users value.

